
Competing with Adsense/Adwords - davidw
http://www.roughtype.com/archives/2007/05/free_adsense.php
======
yubrew
really interesting thought.

read/write/web had something similar to this idea, about an open source ad
serving solution. if 62% of their advertising revenue is coming from 3rd party
advertisers, and they're really taking 40-60% of revenues, i see great
potential for someone (microsoft, yahoo, start up with a lot of press) to take
over.

one quick idea is to state the portion you are taking, much like how e-bay
lists how much they are taking from listings. and give publishers statistics
on the types of ads served, and click through rates. you could really empower
content creators this way.

i would be really interested in this type of project. the first thing i think
would be to develop a contextual ad server, and eliminates click fraud. any
other takers?

------
yubrew
here's an article of how rw/w envisions ask.com developing an adsense
competitor: <http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/the_future_of_ask.php>

Here are the ways you can compete in serving ads: -Good advertiser campaign
management and bidding tools.

-Good publisher management and reporting tools. 

-Great contextual ad matching technology. 

-Transparency. 

-High paying advertisers. 

-A way to stop click fraud. 

-Get top publishers 

-Further develop their "hybrid" text ads. meaning having relevant images packaged with text ads.

------
litepost
This is f __ _ing brilliant. This is what Wikia Search should do.

